
CIA's vim user tips published by WikiLeaks - nims11
https://www.reddit.com/r/vim/comments/5y0g2z/wikileaks_publish_cias_vim_user_tips_yes_really/
======
tarentel
[https://wikileaks.org/ciav7p1/cms/page_4849889.html](https://wikileaks.org/ciav7p1/cms/page_4849889.html)
[https://wikileaks.org/ciav7p1/cms/page_7995535.html](https://wikileaks.org/ciav7p1/cms/page_7995535.html)
[https://wikileaks.org/ciav7p1/cms/page_3375350.html](https://wikileaks.org/ciav7p1/cms/page_3375350.html)

The actual links to the vim related wikileaks.

